# Check out my custom grill



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

well i have a 97 200SX and didnt like the look of my grill. so last weekend i chopped it up, sanded it down, and bondo-ed it up. heres my final product  

http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/aznvirus25/lst?.dir=/My+97+Nissan+200SX&.src=ph&.view=


----------



## Nismogirlie (Feb 3, 2003)

I dont see no pics


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

fixed


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I like it!

How did you cut out the stock grill and how did you make it so it didn't LOOK like you cut it out?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I can see your horn 

Nice work.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

what did u use for the eyelids?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

san_fran_b14 said:


> *what did u use for the eyelids? *


fiberglass, theres a how-to on my page to make them.

as for the grill, i just busted out a hacksaw and sawed it all off, hard to explain how i made it look like i didnt cut it, but i just cut closest to the sides and sanded everything else down. took me about 3 days. bondo-ed all the holes up and such. thanks for all of your input.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

nice.. but if i may ask ... why didnt you extend the eyelids over the corners?


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

did you use factory headlights when you made your eyebrows? if so how did you deal with the positioning nipples on the lamps? im tempted to try this , but i will have to have someone paint them because i have the odd nissan teal 200sx color :-(


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Not bad at all....oh and I can see your horn too....lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

not bad lookin Deric..


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

LOL ...If I was you I would stick with the stock grill man the grill looks terrible.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

/\ I disagree with this quote, however I would have chosen a different mesh as you. I like a thicker type, kinda like the 98 sentras had, ya know... Just my 2¢... overall I like it... good job. I like seeing custom work done, makes me smile.  see!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

maybe if you painted the mesh black too... I kinda dont like being able to see thru it... thats all the criticism I have but I do like it overall. -James


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

BoNiTo48 said:


> *LOL ...If I was you I would stick with the stock grill man the grill looks terrible. *


Hi, I am BoNiTo48, and I'm a dick!

Be civil or be gone. Those are your options.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was going to, but then it would have been a hassle if i wanted to take the corners out only. im using double side adhesive tape which it a pain in the ass to take off.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

WRteam200sx said:


> *did you use factory headlights when you made your eyebrows? if so how did you deal with the positioning nipples on the lamps? im tempted to try this , but i will have to have someone paint them because i have the odd nissan teal 200sx color :-( *


yes they are factory headlamps. i used a metal file and shaved it down to a little stub, so i could fiberglass over it. if you shave down enough, there will be a hole in the nipple.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *maybe if you painted the mesh black too... I kinda dont like being able to see thru it... thats all the criticism I have but I do like it overall. -James *


the mesh is black... i spray painted it with same color as my car. it probably doesnt look black cause the flash was on in the picture.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*lol*



samo said:


> *Hi, I am BoNiTo48, and I'm a dick!
> 
> Be civil or be gone. Those are your options. *



LMFAO^^


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey samo why you say I'm dick cuz I am being honest. Maybe you are just too sensitive


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

your opinion was on the rude side....maybe you should try being more cival?

We abide by the old saying "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't open your damn word hole"

Also, he never asked for opinions....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

BoNiTo48 said:


> *Hey samo why you say I'm dick cuz I am being honest. Maybe you are just too sensitive *


Maybe you're being a prick, eh? Be honest all you want, but be civil. I don't give a shit what your opinion is, if you're going to be rude about it, you can stay quiet. If you need to discuss this further, PM me or AIM me.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

I think it looks pretty good, thats like what I did, bustin out with the hacksaw...


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

You two have great front grills.I wish I could follow suit but with a 98, I have this silly mouth opening look. I don't want to go through the hassle of switching my bumper, headlights, and grill just to get that look though. Oh well, maybe someone will make a good looking custom 98 front grill that will fit with my lights.......nevermind no one will.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

BoNiTo48 said:


> *LOL ...If I was you I would stick with the stock grill man the grill looks terrible. *


Bonito, we dont need your destructive critisim, try constructive critisim. Btw, I would like to see your grill or any mods you have done to your car at all. AZNVIRUS- If you paint your horn with black spraypaint then it will make it harder to see. Grill lookin good. Where did you get the mesh? Is it possible to relocate the horn so that it is not in direct view behind the grill?


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *AZNVIRUS- If you paint your horn with black spraypaint then it will make it harder to see. Grill lookin good. Where did you get the mesh? Is it possible to relocate the horn so that it is not in direct view behind the grill? *



i'm not aznvirus, but you can get the mesh from home depot of any other hardware store... and as for relocating the horn... of course you can relocate it... it's just a question of where...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

why are you guys getting so angry over this. I am not trying to be rude I go tnothing against non of you guys besides I expect the same from you guys. Come on guys this is a lot of BS who cares what i think it was just one comment. What matter is that AZNVIRUS thinks it looks great on his car end of story.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The issue is that on one of your very first posts you insulted another member. Whether or not you were trying to be rude, it certainly came off that way to me and to others. So, in the future, just read your comment over again, and if you would get angry or offended if it were directed at you, then reword it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks good, i like it. i'd move the horn tho.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

I'll keep that in mind samo... no hard feelings


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds good. Don't fret about it too much or anything... just something to keep in mind  .

Sorry if I snapped at you, though - we've gotten a rash of really idiotic trolls on the boards lately, so I'm kinda taking a no-shit attitude about everything.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

I like the grille ... it looks phat .. i have 2 factory ones sittin here and if i didnt have the $tillen grille , i might actually have thought about attempting it. 

Samo ... you are funny shit man ..i love your sense or humor , just my 2 cents!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

WRteam200sx said:


> *Samo ... you are funny shit man ..i love your sense or humor , just my 2 cents! *


Thanks dawg... I try to have fun with my moderating  . Anyway.... back on topic!


----------

